

Pakistan, A Popular Outsourcing Destination? - sharjeel
http://www.businessweek.com/technology/technology_at_work/archives/2009/06/pakistan_a_popu.html#comments

======
maheshs
why not rest 19 above Pakistan?

~~~
sharjeel
I don't see any reason for that except the "perceived risk"

